# Looking for a name



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a picture of the armoire that I started converting into a coop for my extra small backyard city flock. I live at the entrance to our neighborhood so it has to be pretty and functional. Back yard and patio is decorated in shabby chic so I'm looking for a name that will fit. New to the forum and Open to any name suggestions!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome !! 

A name for the coop? Chicken coop.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Chic to Chick


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

InnKeeper said:


> Chic to Chick


That wins it!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Cluckingham Palace


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

^ that's pretty great too.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought of one more!! 

The Clutch Hutch

Love the armoire btw


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Coop de Grace.......


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Any production pics yet?


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Ill be posting a pic this afternoon. They spent their first night on the coop last night!!!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Yea!! I've been hoping to see the finished product!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

And what did you end up naming it?


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

I ended up naming it The Blessed Nest. Thanks everyone!


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's the finished product!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Wow, I'm cringing at what retired just said, but I kind of agree, that was a beautiful armoire you could have sold for $500, and bought a decked out tractor with the money. . I don't think your an idiot, its your furniture, but, eek, that was really pretty. Now it's gonna be covered in chicken poop!


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is kinda off topick but what are some of the best brooding hens i heard bantams are good


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I know someone with two and they both went brood and the sat 25 quail eggs under one and she hatched 20 and after she hatched them they both went broody again so now they have 20 -25 under each hen but any suggestions on normal sized chickens which ones r brood more than other??


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I know that I'm just saying that says they are broody often but I'm looking for bigger chickens that go broody often any suggestions


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I think depending on where you get them from,hatchery or breeder, has a bit to do with broodiness. Hatcheries tend to breed the broodiness out of their birds, from what I've read, so they are more proficient layers. buff Orpingtons or Austrolorpes from a breeder maybe 2 good choices for broodiness, also I have heard that Silkies make good broodies.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I meant efficient not proficient, sorry.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I think it's beautiful! I just wonder about ventilation. Is there a window?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice way to reuse. I made my incubator out of a solid oak cabinet I picked up at GoodWil. Sine it sits in my home office, and we often do video calls, like you, I needed something that was functional and easy on the eyes!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you have a pic of that Jim?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Austin said:


> Do you have a pic of that Jim?


This is it.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

How's your hatch rate Jim?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The first three have been 75-85%. We are doing batch 3 now.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Good luck with the new batch! I just put mine in my LG bator, I bought in a pinch, I hope I can get at least 50%!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Good luck with the new batch! I just put mine in my LG bator, I bought in a pinch, I hope I can get at least 50%!


Awesome. Good luck to you as we'll. I did set a dozen in a bator I bought on CraigsList to fix and resale. Hoping it does good as I got a great deal on it since it needed repair work!


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Great idea Jim. Nice looking too. It's kind of cool when you think outside the box!

Ventilation in my coop. I have the 12x12 door with a sliding screen from rabbit wore that they enter from. There is a 2inch gap around the top and I've installed an electric fan up high on the side of the door that pulls air out. There is a small half shelf that the hens enter under. Then they hop up on it to get to the roost and the egg boxes. So the air from the fan makes a good draw without making a direct draft on the hens. 

All that being said, since changing from shavings to the pdz on the poop board, I can't detect any odor. I keep shavings in the nest boxes and keep it cleaned daily if anybody poops in there. I also use diatomaceous earth in tiny quantities in the nest boxes and pdz. So far NO problems with pests. 

They seem to love it and go in and out all day. They also like to play peek a boo when I'm collecting from the egg box from the outside!


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Very pretty coop. I love it. Do you have a picture of the inside. I'm getting ready to convert part of my coop to the pdz and am curious to see how others have done it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

bcfox26 said:


> Very pretty coop. I love it. Do you have a picture of the inside. I'm getting ready to convert part of my coop to the pdz and am curious to see how others have done it.


What is PDz, you talking about the horse stall stuff? Or something else?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Oh and the importance of this was... That is a great coop! I love that it was used as something else before! so neat!


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jim said:


> What is PDz, you talking about the horse stall stuff? Or something else?


Yes the horse stall stuff.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey when you get a chance can you post pics of the inside I would love to see how you set it up I love all the ideas people come up with its so creative. I just converted a one tone moving truck box into a retirement home for my old hens that don't lay any more and it worked out really well still got some touch ups to do but it works and that's all that matters.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> Hey when you get a chance can you post pics of the inside I would love to see how you set it up I love all the ideas people come up with its so creative. I just converted a one tone moving truck box into a retirement home for my old hens that don't lay any more and it worked out really well still got some touch ups to do but it works and that's all that matters.


Agreed! Would love to seethe inside!

I cringed at that beautiful piece of classic solid furniture being used outside for chickens (knowing that even with it damaged it could sell for $400-$500 here). But it is her furniture to use as she pleases. how great that it brings her community together. The coop does look amazing though, love the shabby chic feel to it. (I would love to live wherever she is and find great antique furniture for such a great price, it's expensive here)!


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry guys! I've had family visiting. I'll try to post pics of the inside tomorrow!


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks! I look forward to the pics.


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are the pics of the inside with the inside screen removed. The PDZ is in the bottom about 3 inches deep. I made a custom fit bottom out of corrugated plastic so the PDZ's not sitting directly on the wood. I scoop it with a kitty litter scoop once or twice a week. There is also a corrugated plastic cover on the 'step' they hop on to get to the roost and nest boxes. I can remove it very easily and wash it down when I clean the coop. 

The last pic: I GOT MY FIRST BROWN EGG TODAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow. Much prettier than mine. I have coop envy. . How many chickens do you keep in it?


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

I knew that question was coming. Lol. Thirteen go in there every night. 4 bantams. I have another coop/ run area, but they all insist on the armoire. They are able to enter and exit as they choose since the adjoining run is closed each night and opened each morning. 
The rungs on the ladder are about three feet across and 3 hens get on each one except for the 4 bantams on their own.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my I love how u did the inside you are so creative good job and thanks for sharing and congrats on the brown egg


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

That is LOVELY! I love the inside of the armoire. How creative you are!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It is beautiful!! I just LOVE nontraditional coops.


----------

